# Great News....Fox Sports 1 channel



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm thinking Dish Network better grab this one up real quick.


News Corp introduced a long-rumored national cable television sports channel, Fox Sports 1, on Tuesday, aiming to compete with leader ESPN in an increasingly crowded TV sports marketplace.

Fox will launch the channel on August 17 in 90 million homes, executives of the network said at an event in New York City. Fox's entry into the 24-hour sports network fray means that all four major broadcast networks will have a cable channel devoted entirely to sports.

Fox Sports 1 will carry college basketball games from conferences such as the Big 12 and Pac 12, college football games including a Notre Dame versus Stanford matchup, and Major League Baseball games starting in 2014. NASCAR, Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) matches and soccer will also appear on the new network.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH already carries the channel ... it is currently called "Speed" and unless Fox pulls something stupid (cancelling carriage contracts on the old channel and forcing new contracts on Fox Sports 1).


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

And from Advertising Age we have Fox Sports 1 Hopes to Grow Into ESPN Rival telling us:


> The sports market has become increasingly crowded. Aside from the juggernaut, ESPN, NBC and CBS also have nascent sports outlets on cable, while everyone from NFL to MLB have started their own networks. Even conferences like The Big Ten and Pacific-12 have channels.
> 
> Despite this competition, Toby Byrne, president of ad sales at Fox, said "the appetite for sports seems insatiable."
> 
> Fox Sports executives don't expect to overtake or even be on par with ESPN overnight and are looking out two to three years before they expect the new channel to gain real inertia.


See also Fox Sports launches direct challenge to ESPN dominance. Swell. I'm looking forward to paying $20 a month for two sports channels so I can watch "The Americans" on FX.


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

Im wondering if it will affect my beloved fox soccer and fox soccer + channels ??


----------



## donalddickerson2005 (Feb 13, 2012)

PBowie said:


> Im wondering if it will affect my beloved fox soccer and fox soccer + channels ??


Seeing NBC is taking the good games it will change a lot.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

Now for us non sports people. Is this new channel going to cost us as much to not watch as ESPN? Adding a channel to the lineup that would cost me more and not watch it would not be good or "fair" to the non sports people.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

So Speed gets renamed Fox Sports 1, and Fuel TV might end up being Fox Sports 2. And this is big news?!?! What next? Oprah Winfrey Network renamed Feel-Good Gab?


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

phrelin said:


> And from Advertising Age we have Fox Sports 1 Hopes to Grow Into ESPN Rival telling us: See also Fox Sports launches direct challenge to ESPN dominance. Swell. I'm looking forward to paying $20 a month for two sports channels so I can watch "The Americans" on FX.


Well phrelin, I'm with you.

Maybe creating more sports channels will create a separate package. One can always hope.

Realy liking The Americans though. Atta boy to FX.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

satcrazy said:


> Well phrelin, I'm with you.
> 
> *Maybe creating more sports channels will create a separate package. One can always hope.*
> Realy liking The Americans though. Atta boy to FX.


This will result in FOX SPORTS 1 and 2 being in the same base package as ESPN.

They will never allow a move to a package with less viewers.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Curtis0620 said:


> This will result in FOX SPORTS 1 and 2 being in the same base package as ESPN.
> 
> They will never allow a move to a package with less viewers.


IMHO that is very true.

What's important to understand is that right now the AT120 package includes 4 ESPN channels but no Fox sports channels.

To get SPEED, which will become the new Fox Sports 1 channel, you have to spend $15 a month more to jump to the AT200 package. (You can spend $10 a month more for the AT120+ to get FUEL and the Fox Soccer Channel, but according to Dish's web site, those don't come in the AT200 package. You have to jump to the AT250 package to get all three.)

The future issue for me is whether as a result of negotiations several years from now we'll be forced to pay for Fox Sports 1 in the AT120 package or Charlie can get the four ESPN channels out of the AT120 tier so I'm not paying for them.

I fear that if I'm alive I'll be paying for Fox Sports 1 in, say, 2018.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If Fox is smart (and they show signs of being smart) they will negotiate tier first ... perhaps not go for the high price they eventually want but get their channels in AT120 alongside ESPN. Then "down the road" negotiate price ... once FS1 and FS2 get their foothold and have a regular audience.

ESPN/ESPN2 will never leave AT120 ... and Fox wants their channels to be available to everyone as well.


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

donalddickerson2005 said:


> Seeing NBC is taking the good games it will change a lot.


Im weary of NBC taking the EPL after their Olympics debacle, - im used to Manchester united live every week with English commentators (the best in my opinion)
time will tell but I don't have a warm fuzzy feeling about this just yet..

But I guess My satellite bill will go down if I cancel Fox soccer +, its never been in HD anyways...


----------



## donalddickerson2005 (Feb 13, 2012)

PBowie said:


> Im weary of NBC taking the EPL after their Olympics debacle, - im used to Manchester united live every week with English commentators (the best in my opinion)
> time will tell but I don't have a warm fuzzy feeling about this just yet..
> 
> But I guess My satellite bill will go down if I cancel Fox soccer +, its never been in HD anyways...


It will go down till NBC makes it 14.95 a month for there soccer station. I just want to know what happens will fox make it pay TV for fox 1 or 2


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

davejacobson said:


> Now for us non sports people. Is this new channel going to cost us as much to not watch as ESPN? Adding a channel to the lineup that would cost me more and not watch it would not be good or "fair" to the non sports people.


Another reason to move all the sports into its own package.... I dropped HBO after the last price increase. I can't do the same for ESPN or other over priced sport packages.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

PBowie said:


> Im wondering if it will affect my beloved *fox soccer *and fox soccer + channels ??


From what I have seen and read SPEED will become Fox Sports 1, FUEL will become Fox Sports 2 and FOX SOCCER will become FX2. There will be no more sports at all on FX, FX will concentrate on Action/Drama and FX2 will do the comedy side of things, basically splitting the current FX into two seperate stations minus the sports.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

I find the title of this thread laughable. There is no good news in this. And if you actually think this is good news then you have absolutely no place to b*tch about price increases over the next few years!


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

So right now Fuel is part of the MSP but Speed isn't, meaning, baring any package changes, those of use with AT120+ and the MSP would get FoxSports 2 but not FoxSports 1. 

The thought of getting the second channel but not the first seems pretty strange.


----------



## TheSpider (Jul 3, 2012)

maby day should just pull all the natworks that are sport contented out from the general pack and put them on seprete if you wont to pay for it but day better do it without making you have a huge pack like multi sports well thats stupid because they raise it to non bucks a month and a person with welcome or smart or 120 or da cant not even get it and im not sure what day are thanking there if i wont to watch sports and pay then 9 bucks month day should not care what me package is base me james wood only have welcome and sport but now it look like i might need to do smart or welcome anyway i have to save money things are not looking good at work so i might have to make some change anyway i wish it wood be easyer but day are knot includeing hd in those packs which make me a bit upset but man got to do what a mans got to do


----------



## TheSpider (Jul 3, 2012)

Steeloc15 said:


> So right now Fuel is part of the MSP but Speed isn't, meaning, baring any package changes, those of use with AT120+ and the MSP would get FoxSports 2 but not FoxSports 1.
> 
> The thought of getting the second channel but not the first seems pretty strange.


day are so wierd with how day organize that pack you cant not get golf or nbc sport in it either im not sure what they thank.


----------

